

The Unexotic Underclass - melindajb
http://miter.mit.edu/the-unexotic-underclass/

======
jnazario
sad that this isn't getting more attention here. it has all sorts of
implications for people who are looking for ideas for their startups - and
what to avoid - who want to reach a big market.

pair this with this WaPo piece:
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/05/27/i...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/05/27/is-
silicon-valley-only-interested-in-the-problems-of-twentysomethings/)

------
Swifton
It's interesting, what PG would say. I would expect YCombinator to have many
non-mainstream startups, but I don't know.

